# Windows 8



## kiknwing (Jun 24, 2009)

Last night I downloaded the developer preview of windows 8 and installed it on my laptop. My first impression of it: this is going to take some time getting use to it. I do like the tile layout, it's really nice with pinned websites. There are a few things I would like to see changed. I would like a clock on the start screen, I don't wasn't to hover the bottom left of the screen to see the clock. Next I would like a setting where I can choose the classic desktop as the default startup instead of the new metro startup page. 

Performance: I have never seen a laptop startup so fast in my life. I have a SSD installed and while it did help in windows 7, it really shows in windows 8. I'm really impressed that Microsoft could pull this off. To make a comparison, I turned on my laptop and a fourth generation ipod touch at the same time, my laptop beat the ipod touch, it was very close though (~1 sec).

Final Thought

I know that this is just a developer preview but I think Microsoft has done an incredible job on this OS. If there was just one reason to upgrade to windows 8, I would have to say for the startup time. You can tell that this OS was meant to be on a tablet and I think that the experience will be better on a tablet then on a desktop or laptop.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I'm going to have to try again. I tried installing it on a second partition and it never got past 28%. I tried rebooting to 7, and it looks like I need to fix my MBR.

But we installed it on a system, here. I hate the new UI so far (on a desktop/laptop).


----------



## photostudent (Nov 8, 2007)

It appears to have the same "tile" interface as my Window Phone 7. It is a giant step backwards. The big colored buttons look like the control panel on a 1950's scifi spaceship. What is wrong with icons?


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Well, there are days I say what's wrong with a command prompt. But then I'm not as proficient with Powershell as I was with DOS.


----------



## dmurphy (Sep 28, 2006)

dpeters11 said:


> Well, there are days I say what's wrong with a command prompt. But then I'm not as proficient with Powershell as I was with DOS.


I'm in the middle of a project archiving some old floppies so I can finally throw away the box in the basement labeled "old sh~t".... anywho, it makes me realize how much I miss Norton Commander.

... and that I should be using Midnight Commander on my Mac much, much more often.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

Win 8 looks like an easy transition for a smart phone user to change to a pc/tablet.

But from earlier Windows versions to Win 8 looks like it could be quite a learning curve. Yes, I know one can choose the desktop interface if desired but then what's the point of upgrading?


----------



## naijai (Aug 19, 2006)

Downloaded the iso's last night haven't gotten home to install on my laptop. Hopefully i can do a partition install for this.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

naijai said:


> Downloaded the iso's last night haven't gotten home to install on my laptop. Hopefully i can do a partition install for this.


The notes said clean install only, make sure you have a backup or image of your original installation... Might work, better have a backup tho.


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

I'll give it a try when I get VMWare Fusion updated to version 4.


----------



## ShapeGSX (Sep 17, 2006)

photostudent said:


> It appears to have the same "tile" interface as my Window Phone 7. It is a giant step backwards. The big colored buttons look like the control panel on a 1950's scifi spaceship. What is wrong with icons?


Icons don't live update with real time info. I like the metro interface.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

I wonder if this will be the version to skip based on past history:

Win 95- Good
Win 98 - So So
Win 98SE - Good
Win ME - Junk
Win XP - Very Good
Vista - BAD
Win 7 - Awesome
Win 8 - ????


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Im actually wishing Android would release a desktop PC version


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Davenlr said:


> The notes said clean install only, make sure you have a backup or image of your original installation... Might work, better have a backup tho.


You can do a partition install, but a backup is recommended. I got a new DVD burned, and am running 8 now, though I haven't booted back to 7 to see if it really works.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

How about letting us know? Last report I got from a friend is it messed up his master boot record, and he couldnt get Win7 to come back. Be nice to know I could run both. Otherwise, Im going to have to wait until I can buy another hard drive. I just dont trust backups for anything buy a disaster.


----------



## kiknwing (Jun 24, 2009)

Davenlr said:


> How about letting us know? Last report I got from a friend is it messed up his master boot record, and he couldnt get Win7 to come back. Be nice to know I could run both. Otherwise, Im going to have to wait until I can buy another hard drive. I just dont trust backups for anything buy a disaster.


Just tried vista and it still works...


----------



## njblackberry (Dec 29, 2007)

Grabbed a very old laptop from the storeroom (junk pile) and loaded 32 bit Win 8 on it. The Metro interface is interesting (read: not sure about it yet). The updating tiles are cool. Run into a couple of bugs but nothing earth shattering. Interesting OS.


----------



## naijai (Aug 19, 2006)

Installed on Laptop and desktop with partions created on each of the drives. Both work fine and boot back to Win 7 and Win 8. As for my take it feels like i'm tryingto use my HD7 on a big screen with keyboard and mouse few bugs still to workout from their end. I will keep on playing with it today. I can say the metro design for IE is kinda annoying when you want to go to a new page but final judgement will be reserved for the rc versions


----------



## la24philly (Mar 9, 2010)

what is the expected release date of win 8?


----------



## kiknwing (Jun 24, 2009)

la24philly said:


> what is the expected release date of win 8?


Possibly fall 2012, but Microsoft has not given a specific date or time frame yet.


----------



## la24philly (Mar 9, 2010)

now because of this being a test or preview that you tried out, i wonder if that is the reason you weren't able to find a classic setting.

I gotta imagine, that they will want to have settings in based off of what people are custom to using.

Based off of your review it sounds windows 8 will be worth it.

I would think then, Office 2012 would be out at the same time


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

You can switch to a "standard" Windows 7 type interface. I just read how to do it (right click on something) but I forgot where I read it.

If you want a free Virtual Machine program download Oracle Virtualbox.


----------



## Art7220 (Feb 4, 2004)

So, any download links? Torrent? MegaUpload?


----------



## kiknwing (Jun 24, 2009)

Art7220 said:


> So, any download links? Torrent? MegaUpload?


http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/apps/br229516


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

And no MSDN account needed.


----------



## Rob77 (Sep 24, 2007)

PLEASE REMEMBER GUYS.....

This is just a developer copy of windows 8 intented for people creating apps to use with windows. This is NOT even a beta operating system yet, and still lacks a ton of features that will be on the coming future updates.....so please don't judge until you see an actual final build.


----------



## naijai (Aug 19, 2006)

I have it running on 3 computers now and for something that hasn't reached the beta level of development it certainly performs the necessary functions of a base pc. Browsing the net, listening to music, pay bills and even the touch panel and webcams on the HP touchsmart and laptop work fine. The onscreen keyboard could use a little bit more refinement to it; So here is to another successful os for microsoft that should work on almost any machine.Also can't wait to see the full eco system integration xbox, phone, pc.
Edit: Make that 2 computers , got yelled at for using the mrs computer for beta testing


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

I specifically built my PC so that I can swap hard drives easily. Having said that, I had no problems installing Windows 8. It certainly seems fast, probably because I have no anti-virus installed. I was even able to install Chrome and Firefox. I just need some optimized nVidia drivers.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

If you want to install this as a Virtual O/S using VirtualBox (freeware) here is a great tutorial that got me up and running in 5 minutes.

http://www.addictivetips.com/windows-tips/how-to-install-windows-8-on-virtualbox/

Here's a link to VirtualBox: http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads

Only suggestion is to run the 32-bit version.

So far, without the annoying cell phone start screen, it's just Win 7.


----------



## naijai (Aug 19, 2006)

Nice feature i like, Independent wallpapers for dual monitor setup. When using a windows 7 theme it changes the wallpapers on each screen and different time so for theme with multiple background pictures each desktop has a different wall at any given time. Also the seperate taskbars each monitor has it's own task bar though takes some getting used to


----------

